# Need a Car Canopy [email protected] has you covered



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Create an attractive facility for your customers and protect expensive car valeting equipment from the elements with a Car Canopy!
An NP Structures Car valeting bays are a cost effective way of providing shelter for you, your staff and vehicles. Simple to construct and less space consuming than a traditional garage building, car valeting bays are 
a valuable asset to any business.

Constructed using the highest grade material - the strong framework is made from 50mm galvanised steel and the cover made from heavy duty PVC making our car canopies extremely durable and long lasting. Available in a range of sizes ensuring you get the canopy that is right for your space. 
Our car wash bays are self supporting and no excavation is needed; not only this our car canopies are extremely low maintenance compared with other traditional buildings - meaning it's guaranteed to look as good a year later as it did when it was first installed!





*We have an option of either 5m wide or 6m wide bays*
(7m wide coming soon) 
5m Wide Car Valeting Bay | Straight Side: 2m| Overall Height: 3.2m 
6m Wide Car Valeting Bay | Straight Side: 2m| Overall Height: 3.3m 
Lengths: 4m | 6m | 8m | 10m | 12m or as long as you like in 2m sections 
*Framework:*
Heavy duty galvanised 50mm steel with 32mm galvanised bracings 
*Cover:*
520gsm heavy duty, Fire Retardant PVC. The cover is supplied in 2m 
sections, which are easier to handle, store and install. White or translucent

*Securing Your Car Valeting Bay:*
Concrete Surface:
As standard our valeting bays are supplied with rawl bolts to attach to a concrete surface.

Soft Ground:600mm ground pin. For further securing your kit you may want to also add our storm strap kit, which includes a ratchet strap and ground pin

*Optional Gable Ends:*

Car valeting bays can be fitted with Gable door or fully enclosed ends, extra doorposts and centre ridge are available to tension the ends. 
Opening 2.5m wide x 2.1 m high

*CUSTOMER FEEDBACK* 
"Great Value...
We recently purchased a 6m x 6m car valeting bay for the purpose of 
washing cars prior to delivery. The work shelter arrived as promised the quality was much better than expected, the frame was substantial and the cover really thick so should last well. I would buy the same shelter again and would definitely recommend."
Tim Blackmore 
Guava International Ltd

"May I say we are delighted with the quality of the Work Shelters and the guys who fitted them were very good also"

Bedford Body Shop

"Absolutely brilliant - does the job nicely - thank 
you" 
Premier Motor Sales

LINKS 
WEBSITE: http://www.npstructures.co.uk/car-valeting-bays/car-valeting.html 
EMAIL:
[email protected] 
VIDEO: 




CALL:
NP structures 01282 873120


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Some great deals on these at the moment if you are looking for an extra shelter !


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

These are great Shelters - lots of different sizes available


----------

